# Did I miss a memo?



## Huzegun (Sep 22, 2009)

Upon visiting-- after uploading a song, mind you-- the _lovely_ Industrial section of music here at FA, I have to come to the conclusion that people mistake this for straight techno.

While the genre itself is nebulous at best..* it's not the sound of a synth exploding. *I'm not even sure what it's called, or if I care past the fact that It can't possibly be appealing to anyone.

But I'll be nice. So I'm not going to link.

So, I'm bound to ask the question, did I miss a memo? Or did everyone just stop caring that Industrial isn't a fancy label for straight techno? Because I'm at a loss here.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 22, 2009)

What kind of Industrial we talking about?

TG or SP?


----------



## caringcapacity (Sep 22, 2009)

i must seek thee industrial truth no judging good and evil
ultimate force 
pro death

industrial RIP
1976-2009


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 22, 2009)

Industrial = IDM/EDM/EBM/IBM?

Or were you just looking for harsh noise?


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm going to continue posting harsh noise in the industrial section (since the genres are not so distant in relation) until we get, AT LEAST, some sort of experimental music category. Having a noise category would be just WONDERFUL but I don't see it happening any fucking time soon.


----------



## jinxtigr (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2146654/


----------



## caringcapacity (Sep 27, 2009)

"right to kill"

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2844039/


for death


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 3, 2009)

FA needs a _much_ wider selection of genres to choose from for musicians to label their songs. I think this idea was explored at one point by someone on FA staff, and suggestions for new genre listings were requested, but I don't think anything ever came of it.

It's good that we have the ability to 'custom tag' our songs, but that doesn't do a whole hell of a lot of good unless someone happens to do a search on a term you custom tagged a song with.



Abyssopelagic said:


> I'm going to continue posting harsh noise in the industrial section (since the genres are not so distant in relation) until we get, AT LEAST, some sort of experimental music category. Having a noise category would be just WONDERFUL but I don't see it happening any fucking time soon.


----------

